
Slack design VP on new UX overhaul: “Don't make users think” - nbj914
https://builtin.com/design-ux/slack-user-testing-redesign
======
pleasfreewilly
+1 "It isn’t just about the picture. Anybody can draw a picture. Design really
comes down to understanding who you’re designing for, the needs of the person
that you’re designing for."

------
engineertorque
Fascinating -- surprised Slack was willing to go into this level of detail.

